# Same Oak?



## Graybeard (May 3, 2012)

I know this is a white oak:
http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/whiteoak.jpg

Is this the same?
http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/OakinQuestion.jpg

If not, what do you think it is?

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2012)

Ash is my guess...


----------



## Graybeard (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the idea but I'm sure it's an oak. Some have called it a black oak but it smells exactly like white oak when I turn it.

Graybeard


----------



## drycreek (May 3, 2012)

Looks like Burr Oak to me.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

Looks like WO to me too but I cannot tell which one just from that.


----------



## firemedic (May 3, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Ash is my guess...



Here's some ash for comparison.

EDIT: Pics ain't work'n :(


----------



## Graybeard (May 5, 2012)

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/IMGP0152.jpg

Here is a picture of a leaf from a tree twenty feet away and with identical bark.

I think the tree is a burr oak/white oak hybrid. I have white oak trees and burr oak tress with the square limbs. I've read white oaks hybridize quite a bit so I'm pretty sure it's an oak in the white oak family.

What do you think?

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> Here is a picture of a leaf from a tree twenty feet away and with identical bark.
> 
> I think the tree is a burr oak/white oak hybrid. I have white oak trees and burr oak tress with the square limbs. I've read white oaks hybridize quite a bit so I'm pretty sure it's an oak in the white oak family.
> 
> ...



yes it is 100% certain to be a WO but I do not believe a Burr from that leaf. We have a lot of Burr here and the top of the leaves do not have any separation in them. Our Burr Oaks have a "head" that is not parted, then several parted leaves below that head. I'll see if I can snag a pic offline here . . .


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2012)

You got to be careful snagging pics off a image search. I saw some leaves credited as BO that were not IMO and some that were absolutely not. This one is from the Stephen F Austin University Forestry website, so the images are almost certainly critiqued under the direction of a forester. This is similar to how all the Burr Oaks I've ever seen around here look:

[attachment=5224]

As you say it is possible to be a hybrid but that leaf could be one of several different species of WO.


----------



## Graybeard (May 5, 2012)

I guess the only reason I say a hybrid of white oak and burr oak is I have both in the yard. The tree in question doesn't have the scale in the bark like the white oak has. On the other hand, it's a smaller tree and if you look at the picture I have above the bark is more scale like toward the bottom of the trunk.

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> I guess the only reason I say a hybrid of white oak and burr oak ...



Well keep in mind white oak - _quercus alba_ - is the genus and burr oak is a species under that genus or umbrella if you will. So burr oak *is* a white oak. It's impotant to understand this in order to identify trees properly in the future. For example, red oaks have pointed lobes so you know when you see a tree with a red oak leaf you can then go from there to try and identify the actual species. Hybrids come when two distinct species such as burr oak and post oak get together. I cannot identify hybrids that's very difficult. But they are both white oaks. 

Show us a picture of your burr oak please. Pictures of the acorns, leaves, and bark, and then show the same for the other tree you. Or is this the other tree you are already showing?

Point of interest: white oak is in the beech (fagaceae) family .


----------



## Graybeard (May 7, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the tree I'm calling a burr oak.

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/IMGP0158.jpg

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/IMGP0156.jpg

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/IMGP0155.jpg

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/IMGP0154.jpg

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2012)

Yep that top pic is definitely what our bur oak looks like too.


----------

